# Depo headlight question



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I have the depo crystal clear headlights, and the thing that hides the bulb (mirrored projector maybe???) fell out of it's place. It doesn't look like it broke, looks like the tab just slides back in, and maybe put some super glue to hold it, but the problem is it is inside the headlight assemble moving around.
Is there anyway to take the assembly apart to gain access to the inside? I see little clips on the OEM assemblies, and I believe the depos have the same clips, but I can't figure out how to take the OEM apart if it is possible?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

once the clips come off, you have to bake the headlights at a low heat to unseat the glue that holds the halves together. that glue is some shitty stuff too.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks Asleepaltima! 

This will not damage the depo lights will it? and what kind of glue should I use to glue it back with?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

from what ive seen, people use the same glue that is already there. its pretty tacky. i think you can use that gorilla snot or whatever they call it. its that black gooey glue.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> from what ive seen, people use the same glue that is already there. its pretty tacky. i think you can use that gorilla snot or whatever they call it. its that black gooey glue.


Thanks again. I will try using the same glue if it is still good, but might put some extra glue of some kind on there aswell.

But I just want to make sure that since the depo headlights are really reflective, and the piece that broke off is inside sitting on the bottom mirror type thing, that it won't melt. Do you think it will melt the little plastic piece?


I will prolly try baking my old lights to get the temperature right.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Nevermind, I have an idea to where I don't even have to take the thing apart.
I just found out that the piece that fell out is metal, and the metal broke right at the point to where it screws in right below the bulb. Iam gonna try to get the two broken pieces out a little bit away from the assembly (since the piece that broke will not fit through the hole the bulb goes through) and hopefully be able to get to them easily and add some JB weld on it.

Iam getting ready to start, wish me luck


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, good luck, hope it works for you.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Got it fixed last night, but forgot to post. Didn't even need JB weld, all I did was get another piece of metal and cut it and bent it to the right angle and made the new piece extend over the old piece and put a pop-rivet in there. Holds pretty good, tossed the piece that broke since the new bracket would not allow it to fit right. 
It's all good


----------

